# 7 String Bass Appreciation Thread



## OwlsHaveEyes

Lets See some pics of your Seven String Basses! This is SEVENstring.org....show the goodness!


----------



## SnowfaLL

this is this local band (well, Eastern Maritimes in Canada, pretty big band I guess) named Jimmy Swift Band, and the bass player has this CRAZY 7 string Conklin bass, I did tech for them once and Got to see it up close and wow, That thing is a beast. I dont think my guitarist hands could do anything on a 7 string bass O_O


----------



## john turner




----------



## chimp_spanner

The cats totally make this picture...


----------



## Thornmoon

My Conklin GTBD-7









Thought I'd throw in a pic of my Stambaugh 8 for good measure..


----------



## john turner

mark! cool - didn't know you posted here.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

total 7 string bass GAS on those conkilins!


----------



## Thornmoon

john turner said:


> mark! cool - didn't know you posted here.


Not very often which you can tell by my woefully low post count. LOL!!

How ya been, man??


----------



## TomAwesome

The Conklin gas is making me feel bloated...


----------



## Suho




----------



## john turner

chimp_spanner said:


> The cats totally make this picture...


 
heh yeah, they're my matched pair of fretted and fretless.


----------



## DavyH

john turner said:


> heh yeah, they're my matched pair of fretted and fretless.


 
Excellent


----------



## hellion

What are those Conklin GT-7's tuned to from the factory?


----------



## ctf7

B E A D G C F , Low to high.


As for mine? Just look at Suho's bass! I'll finally be able to pay him for it in about 5 days! 



Busting your butt with a summer job DOES pay off.


----------



## ibznorange

john turner said:


>



what is the 4th one from the left?


----------



## Kronpox

That 7-string J-bass has to be the greatest thing I've ever seen


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

this thread needs a bump man.


----------



## polydeathsphere

ibznorange said:


> what is the 4th one from the left?



I believe thats a Ritter bass


----------



## beczar

...the "Eric Czar Signature" by NIkola Adamovic


----------



## big sal cbk

hellion said:


> What are those Conklin GT-7's tuned to from the factory?


F# B E A D G C (low to high) was the way i recieved mine anyways. didnt get mine directly from conklin so they might actually tune it a little different.


----------



## MF_Kitten

to contribute, here´s my 7 string woodo that some of you might remember:















i only half miss this thing. i would love to lose the lower strings and just have the higher strings, because those were the ones i actually used when playing i unplugged. in other words, i want a piccolo bass for chording and stuff 

the woodo basses are a little too prestigious for their own good, kinda. they have specs that they can barely do for the price they go for. if you don´t mind some cosmetical flaws and having to do some work on it yourself, then they are totally okay. not a big fan of the pickups though. i don´t like single coils at all.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'd love a 7 string warwick bass for lulz.


----------



## velvetkevorkian

You could buy your own island for what I imagine a Warwick 7 string would cost. 

I've not been playing my Conklin Bill Dickens sig much lately- will have to dust it off and drag it to practice this week. Weighs an absolute ton but plays so slick.


----------



## Origin

A dude in my local classifieds is selling an RWG 7-string, those any good? I've been considering it.. I've played 6's and I easily have finger space left to reach


----------



## Active Reasoner

In regard to the 7 String Warwick-
After seeing a Warwick 6 String Thumb Broadneck,
I realized it could fairly easily be converted to a 7 String.
Since the high string on a 7 is so thin, 
a Standard Guitar tuner could be used,
and would fit on the headstock.
Or the 3 high string tuners could be removed,
their holes filled, and new holes drilled for 4 tuners.
Of course the nut would have to be replaced.
Then the bridge and tailpiece would be removed,
and replaced with the individual string bridge pieces,
used on many ERB's.
The mid-rangey sound of the Thumb,
would be perfect for a 7 String.


Good Luck,

Active


----------



## Antimatter

MaKo´s Tethan;1794428 said:


> this thread needs a bump man.


 
Dude the bottom string is thick as hell
Might as well put a tow cable or something on it


----------



## Winspear

A question here for you 7 stringers...

I've recently got into tapping and harmonic solo bass stuff on my 6 string bass and decided I could benefit from a 7 string for the extra highs lower down the fretboard.

However, what are these things like for size? Mine is 54mm nut and 80mm bridge - that's 16mm string spacing at the bridge. I can't imagine the 7 string being too much of a problem lower down the fretboard, but the neck taper on basses is pretty big..I already find it hard to fret the low string above fret 12 on this bass. That means fretting the E string on a 7 will be equally as difficult, and I imagine the low B would be pretty awkward. Playing chords on the higher frets I find I transition into the different wrist position where my thumb is infront of the board instead of on the back of the neck.

Do you have this problem? I considered maybe getting a bass with smaller spacing at the bridge, but 16mm is already pretty small. A lot of bassists complain about that for slapping etc. I'm not into slapping much myself YET - but I have noticed how much easier it is on a 4 string bass. The only arguement I have against that in my mind is Tosin Abasi slapping on his guitar


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Antimatter said:


> Dude the bottom string is thick as hell
> Might as well put a tow cable or something on it



It's only a .120, most bass low B's are about .125 or bigger.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

More than seven, but few other threads are more appropriate for posting this.

NOT MINE BTW!!!!

Behold, The Hideous Claw.

































EPIC.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jean's collection is unbelievable.


----------



## Customisbetter

john turner said:


>



this picture is not real. there is no way someone could have such a badass bass collection.


----------



## velvetkevorkian

EtherealEntity said:


> A question here for you 7 stringers...
> 
> I've recently got into tapping and harmonic solo bass stuff on my 6 string bass and decided I could benefit from a 7 string for the extra highs lower down the fretboard.
> 
> However, what are these things like for size? Mine is 54mm nut and 80mm bridge - that's 16mm string spacing at the bridge. I can't imagine the 7 string being too much of a problem lower down the fretboard, but the neck taper on basses is pretty big..I already find it hard to fret the low string above fret 12 on this bass. That means fretting the E string on a 7 will be equally as difficult, and I imagine the low B would be pretty awkward. Playing chords on the higher frets I find I transition into the different wrist position where my thumb is infront of the board instead of on the back of the neck.
> 
> Do you have this problem? I considered maybe getting a bass with smaller spacing at the bridge, but 16mm is already pretty small. A lot of bassists complain about that for slapping etc. I'm not into slapping much myself YET - but I have noticed how much easier it is on a 4 string bass. The only arguement I have against that in my mind is Tosin Abasi slapping on his guitar



My Conklin has 15mm bridge spacing and the width of the nut is ~56mm. I don't have a problem fretting the low strings up the dusty end though- the neck is wide but very flat which I think contributes to the playability. It weighs a ton, though.

edit- just checked and I can fret the low B up to the 19th fret with my pinky, and the low E up to about the 22nd. Hope that helps.


----------



## Winspear

velvetkevorkian said:


> My Conklin has 15mm bridge spacing and the width of the nut is ~56mm. I don't have a problem fretting the low strings up the dusty end though- the neck is wide but very flat which I think contributes to the playability. It weighs a ton, though.
> 
> edit- just checked and I can fret the low B up to the 19th fret with my pinky, and the low E up to about the 22nd. Hope that helps.



That's a pretty small nut :O Helps a lot, thanks dude  Must get my hands on a 7! About the weight - I can imagine. My 6 string bass is a killer, however a nice padded wide leather strap has helped SO much. When standing up playing for a long time before it used to be like a torso workout...Now it's just my hands that get tired. Try one if you havn't already!


----------

